# Eheim 2217 double tap quick disconnect



## infrared (May 1, 2005)

So I've got a the double tap quick disconnect for my eheim 2217. One of the ball valve handles broke. The valve still works and turns if I use a flat head screwdriver. I'm wondering - the other valve is just fine so could i just replace the bad one with an equivalent Eheim single tap? It looks like there is a little snap fitting that connects the single tap to the quick disconnect. I've only seen the complete replacement (both valves) so I don't know if it's possible to replace just one of those connectors.

..Peter


----------

